# My planted tank coming together



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Just wanted to show my 55 because its been a lot of work getting plants to grow and thrive in this tank. Lighting 110w, diy co2 bottle, flourish supplements daily & plantabs every week. Waterchanges daily, 10%. Any advise and comments appreciated.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

looks good so far. are you going to put a background on there, bckgrounds make tanks look tons better imo


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Very nicely planted tank you have there


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

id go solid blue for background or maybe a nice planted one

goodjob so far!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

more lighting..

3-5 watts per gallon.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

> Peacock Posted on Jun 11 2004, 10:47 AM
> more lighting..
> 
> 3-5 watts per gallon


thats over kill :nod:


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Thanks for the input guys. I dont know if Ill add a background yet. Im tossin around the idea. 2 watts per gallon is probably all Ill do. hehe. 5 watts per gallon would be like 300 watts of lighting. Dont think I have enough $$ for that. I think some amazon swords are in order next.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

englishman said:


> > Peacock Posted on Jun 11 2004, 10:47 AM
> > more lighting..
> >
> > 3-5 watts per gallon
> ...


 tell me, how much experience do you have with this?

your not going to get results like this with only 1-2 watts per gallon..


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

them are some big ass lights









yoru tank looks cool so far


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

looks good but you dont need all them watts


----------

